

What's on the stack? - oskarth
http://experiments.oskarth.com/unix02

======
oskarth
It took me a while to understand how the stack works on a low-level, so I
wrote this. I hope someone finds it useful, and if you found something
confusing please let me know and I'll try to clarify!

The second part in this series, _What is a shell and how does it work?_ , was
posted on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9794081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9794081)

